# iyi ki..



## stdbrk

iyi ki diyip arkasından bir şeyler söyleyecegimzi zaman ne dememiz lazım?
mesela "iyi ki doktor olmuşum"
bunu nasıl çeviririz?


----------



## CHovek

Hangi dile?


----------



## stdbrk

ingilizce


----------



## CHovek

*I love/enjoy being a doctor* ya da belki biraz zorlama olacak ama *I'm revelling in being a doctor *

Başka bir alternatif "*much to my delight I chose to become a doctor*"


----------



## Rallino

Thank God I became a doctor.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

stdbrk said:


> iyi ki diyip arkasından bir şeyler söyleyecegimzi zaman ne dememiz lazım?
> mesela "iyi ki doktor olmuşum"
> bunu nasıl çeviririz?



Having a Medical Degree is my Pride & Joy !


----------



## Smeros

Rallino said:


> Thank God I became a doctor.



Bence bu çeviri daha uygun ve sade. Ek olarak _Fortunately I became a doctor_ da diyebilirsin.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Arti olarak.

I am glad that i am a physician.


----------



## brokok

Rallino said:


> Thank God I became a doctor.


Thanks to god that i became doctor 
Daha doğru olmaz mı?


----------



## Smeros

brokok said:


> Thanks to god that i became doctor
> Daha doğru olmaz mı?



Amacınız bir tür dua etmek değilse, "thanks to god" demenize gerek yok. Thank god yeterlidir. _Thanks to god for making me a doctor._


----------



## Schizophrenic Cat

stdbrk said:


> iyi ki diyip arkasından bir şeyler söyleyecegimzi zaman ne dememiz lazım?
> mesela "iyi ki doktor olmuşum"
> bunu nasıl çeviririz?



% 100 çevirisi: It's just as well.

It's just as well I have brought my umbrella with me since it's raining cats and dogs now → iyi ki yanıma şemsiye almışım çünkü yağmur çok ağır yağıyor.


----------



## stdbrk

Schizophrenic Cat said:


> % 100 çevirisi: It's just as well.
> 
> It's just as well I have brought my umbrella with me since it's raining cats and dogs now → iyi ki yanıma şemsiye almışım çünkü yağmur çok ağır yağıyor.


Harikasın  Teşekkürler.


----------



## CHovek

Schizophrenic Cat said:


> % 100 çevirisi: It's just as well.
> 
> It's just as well I have brought my umbrella with me since it's raining cats and dogs now → iyi ki yanıma şemsiye almışım çünkü yağmur çok ağır yağıyor.


Bu kalıbı hep "neyseki" anlamında algıladım,çünkü hep yakın geçmiş zamanındaki olumsuzluktan şans eseri yırtma durumlarında kullanılıyor. Merriam'da  "good even if not expected or intended" şeklinde açıklanmış.


----------



## Schizophrenic Cat

stdbrk said:


> Harikasın  Teşekkürler.



Yardım edebildiysem ne mutlu.


----------



## Schizophrenic Cat

CHovek said:


> Bu kalıbı hep "neyseki" anlamında algıladım,çünkü hep yakın geçmiş zamanındaki olumsuzluktan şans eseri yırtma durumlarında kullanılıyor. Merriam'da  "good even if not expected or intended" şeklinde açıklanmış.



Aslında yine aynı yola çıkıyor sizin algınız da doğru. Neyse ki şemsiyemi yanıma almışım  = iyi ki şemsiyemi yanıma almışım. Ben ilk Cambridge de görmüştüm orada da it's a good thing diye çevirmiş. Sağolun fikir paylaşımı için.


----------



## srknpower

Schizophrenic Cat said:


> % 100 çevirisi: It's just as well.
> 
> It's just as well I have brought my umbrella with me since it's raining cats and dogs now → iyi ki yanıma şemsiye almışım çünkü yağmur çok ağır yağıyor.


Sanırım bunu biraz durumları abartmak için kullanıyorlar ve CHovek’in dediği gibi neyse ki yerine geçiyor. Bizim “İyi ki” yerine “glad”i tercih ediyorlar.

It is just as well you were born

Burada teorimi test etmiştim


----------

